# Camping equipment



## Maureen_Elfar

Hi everyone !

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase camping equipment.
Mainly a portable stove, high quality sleeping bag and a tent for 3 people. A friend of mine bought a sleeping bag from Spinneys, and there was also a tent. However, both items arent very durable.
Can anyone recommend another shop?

Many thanks !

M


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

I know the Alpha market sells tents etc, don´t know about the quality so it will be pot luck i´m afraid 

Maiden

currently in Spain


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Many thanks !


----------



## Whiskey96

I have a brand new unused 3 man tent (plus another of the same - used once) purchased in UK, small calor gas stove (1 pot), and good down sleeping bag plus other items. If you want to pm me, I will search them out tonight.....


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Whiskey96 said:


> I have a brand new unused 3 man tent (plus another of the same - used once) purchased in UK, small calor gas stove (1 pot), and good down sleeping bag plus other items. If you want to pm me, I will search them out tonight.....


Hi ....

Thank you so much for your message, its for a friend of mine, i will ask and get back to you.

Many Thanks !

Maurren


----------

